# Your doctor may tattle on you.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was reading an article on guns and mental illness written by a doctor. As I read a line mentioned something about doctors asking if you owned a gun and then (with Obamacare) entering it into the database. That sounded no bueno to me. So I jumped on the ol' interweb a googled and found quite a few articles about it. Florida, Montana and one other state have made it illegal for Doctors to even ask. Maybe this was brought up during the whole Obamacare debate and I missed it. Plus I don't go to the doctor very often so I've never been asked. I can assure you if my doc asks I'll be finding a new one. I'm pretty sure they don't ask about how many kitchen knives you have in your house or if you've been doing any roofing lately so the whole argument about "only asking as a safety measure" is BS as far as I am concerned. And if you have kids don't let them be alone with the doctor because they are asking them too. If you were as unaware of this as I was here are a few interesting articles on it.

Should Doctors Ask You About Your Guns? | Mother Jones

Why Doctors Should Not Ask Their Patients About Guns - Forbes


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure my doc won't be asking me about guns. I have permission to hunt his land this upcoming season.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is part of Obama care. Required questions. Some doctors are nullifying it. Others march lock step with it. The wise among us will just not give an affirmative response.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

When will the BS ever end!!?? Thanks for the heads up Squatch.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If the DR asks stupid questions, find a new DR.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I'm sure my doc won't be asking me about guns. I have permission to hunt his land this upcoming season.


Well there's that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't tell my doctor that I have a gun. If she ever did ask I would tell her NO! because telling her it's none of her business is the same as saying yes.

The only circumstances that I can see telling a doctor that guns are part of my life is if I have a gunshot wound - and then it would be apparant that someone else has a gun.

I really like my doctor and I trust her in a lot of areas but whether or not I have guns is just not part of the conversations that come up.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My doc thinks I'm afraid of guns and I'm a liberal! Well not exactly but if things ever get that bad - that'll be my line


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All of my firearms went down on my canoe as I was paddling over the Mariana Trench. New I should have put life vest on each, but like and idiot...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

my doctor is a sovereign citizen...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Doc knows I have a gun cause I pointed to it showed it to him and told him it would be hot and empty before he got the roto rooter thing stuck up my coola for the colonoscopy thing. He all of a sudden decided I did not need that procedure. If fact he never even mentioned it again.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Derail there train of though by talking about golf.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just came from the heart doc yesterday. Never asked me a thing. My answer, however, would be a simple no. I try to to stay away from doctors as much as I can. On the brite side, my wife, I am sure, will be just so outrageously happy that I am going to live another 25 or 30 years!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I go in with my gun in my holster. I feel the no gun sign on the door is just a suggestion. He's obviously seen it. Never had a problem.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> I go in with my gun in my holster. I feel the no gun sign on the door is just a suggestion. He's obviously seen it. Never had a problem.


He isn't going to give you a problem. He'll just note it in his files that go into the eventual CDC gun registry so they know where to go pick them up later.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Guns? What guns?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our Doctors knows a lot about my life history. I am sure he is smart enough to figure out I likely own a weapon or two. I am also sure he is smart enough to stick to being a doctor and not get to rapped up in my personal business . He has never ask and never will. He is a doctor not a Obama information collector


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> It is part of Obama care. Required questions. Some doctors are nullifying it. Others march lock step with it. The wise among us will just not give an affirmative response.


And giving no response at all will be noted on the record as an affirmative answer.
My family doctor is in Florida, so there is no issue there, in fact his office partner is the president of my Vietnam Veterans of America chapter so the question would never come up anyway.
My VA clinic is in Georgia, and even given all the on-line hoopla about the VA asking patients about guns, no one there has ever asked me. Maybe they do ask their PTSD patients, however the VA treated me for PTSD 30 years ago and have never had any negative effects from it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought it was not legal for a doctor to ask anymore?.

I have never been asked if I own any,neither of my two doctors or any staff that worked for them or the surgeons or doctors in Wisconsin where I had two surgeries has EVER asked me or my wife.has anyone else here really been asked this question?.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I seem to have collected a stable of doctors in the last few years. I see them more than I see my own family. None of them have ever asked me about weapons. Well, except for one. He is a weapons enthusiast. We are going to go shooting one of these years, when we are off at the same time.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My doctor owns the local indoor pistol range as a side business. His office is full of taxidermy. I don't think he'll be participating in the gun grab.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

so if you ever develop a mental illness, you want to be able to abuse firearms?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> so if you ever develop a mental illness, you want to be able to abuse firearms?


If I ever develop a mental illness I could use my kitchen knives on people, the baseball bat in my closet, run them down with my car, set them on fire with matches and gas, use the axe in my garage, fire up the chainsaw next to the axe.....I could go on if you like.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

yes, but those are crazy things to do. You live in a gun culture, you are likely to reach for the gun first.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I went to a liberal Dr once that had more then a few questions about guns and stuff on it.. I didnt fill it out and was asked why by the Dr when he came into the room. I told him that it did not pertain to my health so I saw it as complete BS questions and I dont answer BS questions.

I dont know what he did with the non-information I gave him but I no longer see him as a Dr. He told me that he thought Obummer was the greatest thing this country has ever produced so I decided that he had a mental illness and I didnt need to see him any more.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Any doctor that thinks that I wouldn't want near me with a needle. LOL


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> yes, but those are crazy things to do. You live in a gun culture, you are likely to reach for the gun first.


You do realize that Canada has an enormous amount of guns as well right? Don't trust our gov't stats as they are way off on the light side of things for number of guns in the country and number of gun owners. There are around 2 million licensed gun owners in the country and there are estimates that is not even half of actual gun owners. Many didn't bother to register or get licensed since they saw what would come of it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> yes, but those are crazy things to do. You live in a gun culture, you are likely to reach for the gun first.


So why would a mentally ill person not do something "crazy".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

"Crazy is as Cray does"...to borrow a paraphrase from Brother Forest Gump..or maybe his Mama said that.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If I ever develop a mental illness I could use my kitchen knives on people, the baseball bat in my closet, run them down with my car, set them on fire with matches and gas, use the axe in my garage, fire up the chainsaw next to the axe.....I could go on if you like.


So what you are saying is "The crazy guy has a car and a baseball bat......let him have his gun"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> So what you are saying is "The crazy guy has a car and a baseball bat......let him have his gun"


No, not at all. If someone is acting "crazy" or showing signs of mental illness get them help. There's no need to take any of those things away because the person, if found to pose a real danger to others, should be removed and put into a facility that can help them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> No, not at all. If someone is acting "crazy" or showing signs of mental illness get them help. There's no need to take any of those things away because the person, if found to pose a real danger to others, should be removed and put into a facility that can help them.


That used to be the norm. Now it is extremely hard to get a person committed. My sense is that we may be ready to swing back the other way so it is possible to commit someone before they have done serious harm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> That used to be the norm. Now it is extremely hard to get a person committed. My sense is that we may be ready to swing back the other way so it is possible to commit someone before they have done serious harm.


Don't they have the Baker Act in New Jersey?
A person can be held for 48 hours observation if deemed to be a danger to himself or others.
And a doctor is not needed to make the determination to "Baker Act" somebody.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't they have the Baker Act in New Jersey?
> A person can be held for 48 hours observation if deemed to be a danger to himself or others.
> And a doctor is not needed to make the determination to "Baker Act" somebody.


You won't cure schizophrenia in 48 hours and there are a lot of schizophrenics wandering around.

in the 1950s we had 500,000 psychiatric beds in the country. Now we have 50,000 with a much larger population. The cost in human suffering is enormous.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've read some pretty disturbing articles that link the mis-use( and failure to use) of mental health drugs to psychotic meltdowns. That guy that beheaded a passenger on a greyhound bus had his prescription changed a few days earlier and he was complaining about feelings of aggression and frustration. That's just one example. 

I believe that the doctors in this field need to be held accountable, and the ones that know what systemic changes need to take place should hold themselves accountable for not speaking up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> I've read some pretty disturbing articles that link the mis-use( and failure to use) of mental health drugs to psychotic meltdowns. That guy that beheaded a passenger on a greyhound bus had his prescription changed a few days earlier and he was complaining about feelings of aggression and frustration. That's just one example.
> 
> I believe that the doctors in this field need to be held accountable, and the ones that know what systemic changes need to take place should hold themselves accountable for not speaking up.


A very good friend of over twenty years finally gave in to the VA's offer of drugs for his PTSD. When psychotropic drugs are first prescribed there is a period where the dosage must be monitored for bad side effects and adjusted if necessary.
Bill did not drink or take street drugs. 
The VA convinced Bill he needed to take their drugs.
One day, not long after starting the VA drugs, Bills wife came home from work to find his body. He had hung himself.
That was almost twenty years ago, and I still think of him, and miss his friendship.

I refused to take the VA drugs, because I saw first hand the effects.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

We're still in the dark ages with mental illness. Hopefully we'll see progress in treatment in coming years.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> You won't cure schizophrenia in 48 hours and there are a lot of schizophrenics wandering around.
> 
> in the 1950s we had 500,000 psychiatric beds in the country. Now we have 50,000 with a much larger population. The cost in human suffering is enormous.


What you all forget is that there was a legal ruling some years ago, that just cause a person has a mental disorder, you can not keep him confined. He's got to pose a threat to himself or someone else.

So where we once had asylums, they're living right next door to you.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My doctor shoots a 50cal,,,,, For fun


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yall should do yourself a favor and look up SSRI drugs. They have been linked to most of the mass shootings... they are over prescribed and a threat to society.


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Asking about guns was added duevto the increasing number of kids finding a gun in the bedroom drawer and shooting someone. NOT due to the ACA. 

With increasing school shootings and people going "postal", there is a mental health issue as well. USA is way behind in screening and helping mentally needy people. 

US also has had a multi tiered medical system. If u dont have the money you dont have any care. Care has been based on ability to pay. Prevention doesnt make money so there is minimal interest in preventing much. IF WE DON'T GET SICK, THE HOSPITALS DON'T MAKE MONEY..neither do the doctors. It is set up for profit...insurances are legal mafia.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ltcmas said:


> Asking about guns was added duevto the increasing number of kids finding a gun in the bedroom drawer and shooting someone. NOT due to the ACA.
> 
> With increasing school shootings and people going "postal", there is a mental health issue as well. USA is way behind in screening and helping mentally needy people.
> 
> US also has had a multi tiered medical system. If u dont have the money you dont have any care. Care has been based on ability to pay. Prevention doesnt make money so there is minimal interest in preventing much. IF WE DON'T GET SICK, THE HOSPITALS DON'T MAKE MONEY..neither do the doctors. It is set up for profit...insurances are legal mafia.


Although I agree on a few points I have to disagree on a couple too.

Where do you get asking about guns is due to the increase in kids finding guns and shooting someone? Do you know how many children drown in backyard swimming pools every year? I don't hear of doctors asking if you have a pool. Also where do you get your stats on increased school shootings and people going postal. Although we do hear about them more in the media now violence is lower today than 10-20 years ago.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ltcmas said:


> Asking about guns was added duevto the increasing number of kids finding a gun in the bedroom drawer and shooting someone. NOT due to the ACA.
> 
> With increasing school shootings and people going "postal", there is a mental health issue as well. USA is way behind in screening and helping mentally needy people.
> 
> US also has had a multi tiered medical system. If u dont have the money you dont have any care. Care has been based on ability to pay. Prevention doesnt make money so there is minimal interest in preventing much. IF WE DON'T GET SICK, THE HOSPITALS DON'T MAKE MONEY..neither do the doctors. It is set up for profit...insurances are legal mafia.


Gun deaths have been going down for the past generation. That includes accidents with kids getting access, so you are wrong on your facts.

The ability to pay has been there for 85% of the country pre-Obamacare and hospitals are required to accept patients regardless of ability to pay. That's been true since at least the 1960s, so you are wrong on your facts again.

You're obviously getting your news exclusively from liberal news sources. I don't think you'll enjoy this forum.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> The ability to pay has been there for 85% of the country pre-Obamacare and hospitals are required to accept patients regardless of ability to pay. That's been true since at least the 1960s, so you are wrong on your facts again.


I meant to mention this but forgot so thank you.



> You're obviously getting your news exclusively from liberal news sources. I don't think you'll enjoy this forum.


True dat!


----------

